# My new project.



## gandergrinder

I decided that I wanted to have some floaters for the spring. I am trying out the carved foamers and this is my first one. It isn't as difficult as i thought it would be. They still need to be burlapped and painted but I'm hoping to get two dozen done for sure.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Hehe, another winter project!! They look sweet GG :beer:


----------



## duxnbux

No doubt they look pretty nice....what is the estimated time and cost per decoy?


----------



## Perry Thorvig

Are you doing all of the carving. Where do you get your foam bodies?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice! Have you done the bathtub test yet?

I'm game on helping....or putting up some $$$ for some more.

Now is the perfect time to get started.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Back to my shop I guess.


----------



## Leo Porcello

They look great to me! Do you have a keel system for them or are you going to use an eye bolt on the bottom front?


----------



## gandergrinder

The foam is just insulation foam glued together. I used a 1.5 inch piece sandwiched betweed two 2 inch pieces. I carved it all myself and it was really easy. I am going to have to use a keel because the wind will tip them over with our spring weather. I think I am going to use synthetic decking and rip them in half for keels. No bathtup test yet but I'm not real worried about them sinking  . I will post pictures as the process continues.


----------



## Perry Thorvig

I have a whole bunch of Northwind heads that I don't use any more. I'll bet I could use those with some carved foam and make some floaters. Your carved bodies look real good GG. You have some talent.


----------



## djleye

Hey GG. If you are going to use synthetic decking I have some left over from my deck I built. If you are interested ket me know. I would just give you some odds and ends pieces. It is nexwood in the gray color. Let me know if you want it. You can look it up at nexwood.com to see what it looks like.


----------



## gandergrinder

That would be great.


----------



## goose

I was going to turn 4 dozen standard shells into floaters, what would work well for a keel?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Hustad, GanderGrinder, duxnbux and myself made 185 floaters out of shells. It doesnt take that long but making the keels and stuff takes time to place in the foam that we used on the bottms. I just used concrete form stakes and they worked well. And we caulked them into the foam. Im willing to sell mine if you want them I have 6-7 doz made already. I bought the shells brand new for 600 dollars make me an offer I would drive them down to Aberdeen for yeah.


----------



## goose

so they are standard shells converted into floaters?
and you would want to sell 6 doz?
how much would u be asking? Could you take a pic or not? 
thanks
reid


----------



## GooseBuster3

Id sell them for $300 for all the dekes. PM Hustad he might have pics of them, I did but I lost them when me computer crashed. :******:


----------



## goose

I would probably take them, its just that i am short of money right now, if you could wait a while im sure me and some bodies will take them.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Sounds good to me. They are just taking up space right now anyways.


----------



## goose

Do you use the floaters over water alot? Do they float well, do they seem to be effective, i have heard a floating spread or a land/water spread is very effective, then i have heard other sayings that say its not so good as the geese are getting more used to it.


----------



## GooseBuster3

They float better then the model 92 herters snow floaters, they never tip over. And for the effectiveness of them, yeah they work but you have to right on the "X".


----------



## goose

im just curious why you would want to sell them?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Im buying windsocks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I just finished the "how to" article on converting shells to floaters on my plane ride home yesterday. I also got GG's "how to" on making windsocks today.

I've decided to launch the articles before February, due to the amount of emails and requests for them. I'll try to have them up this week.

GB3, I wasn't aware that you were going to sell yours. I'm keeping mine!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I would keep them but I need windsocks bad!!!


----------



## goose

ill take them i just need to talk to a buddy to money from him.


----------



## Dean Nelson

One fast and cheep way to turn a shell into a floater is to put foam pip rap around the bottom of the decoy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Jed, you have any photos of your final product?

They look really nice and are so durable we were kicking them around the garage like a football.


----------



## gandergrinder

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/1238.jpg

These are the final product without heads mounted on them. As you can see they are pretty tough.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thats 168 pound of goosebustin flesh and bone standin on those bad boys!


----------



## fishhook

I have used wood blocks before. Use the stakes and cut grooves in the wood to make them fit. Add string and a wieght.


----------



## Blake Hermel

Gander how many you make??


----------



## GooseBuster3

Gander made 2 doz I made 1 doz


----------



## Blake Hermel

So whats the total on floaters this year guys? How many are you gonna run? I am going to hog in on your action sometime with my spread and take a pic of this massive pond of floaters.


----------



## gandergrinder

I've got 78. The ones I got from you and the 2 dozen foamers. GB3 has just the dozen and then they have all those converted shells between him and Hustad. I want to just run the real deals this season but if we put out all of them I'd say 250 no problem.


----------



## GooseBuster3

We will have 90 real floaters and 14 doz shells converted into floaters. and like 1500 northwinds


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nock on wood :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel

muahahahah they dont stand a chance


----------



## GooseBuster3

If they dont decoy into this, I [email protected]#$ing GIVE UP!!


----------



## Decoyer

> If they dont decoy into this, I [email protected]#$ing GIVE UP!!


you said that last year


----------



## mallard

I remember Tyler saying that after the first weekend.


----------



## GooseBuster3

THIS WILL BE THE LAST SPRING I EVER HUNT SNOW GEESE!!!
ok,ok,ok im just joking..............Im hooked for life. 
My name is Tyler and I have a snow goose hunting problem. The doctor asked me "well whats your problem"? I say back"Well I keep getting these nightmares of snow geese locking up at 80 yards and not come down into range".   The doctor says back "Well you have to kill every one of those white bastard." I say " IM GUNAA GIVE HELL THIS SPRING, GIVE THEM THE OLD GB3 TRICK" and thats poping out of my blind with a rocket launcher!!!


----------



## honkerhntr

GB3,

You need more help!!  :beer: Give em hell this spring.


----------



## Decoyer

I think GB3's problems run deeper than geese....


----------



## GooseBuster3

I have a problem??? What do you mean :roll: :lol:
Nobody would rish there life to retrieve acouple snow :roll:


----------



## egrenz

How are you doing the burlap wrapping? What is mixed with the burlap to make it so strong? What kind of heads are you using? Making your own or using purchased plastic ones. I really like the look of your decoys.


----------



## gandergrinder

We used burlap and tile mastic to do ours. All you have to do is cut out the burlap and spread the tile mastic over them until smooth. I ordered Herters heads for mine.

I will post pics of the finished decoys when we mount the heads next week.

We painted some juvies and they look sweet.


----------



## GooseBuster3

The blues are the best :wink:


----------

